# Meat for the week?



## cooknhogz (Sep 21, 2017)

I have been catering BBQ for about 15 years now and a local bar that I have worked with many times over the years wants to add my pulled pork and brisket to their menu. I would only be able to smoke all the meat for the week on Sunday due to other obligations. My question is how is the best was to store and reheat the meat for the week? I was thinking vacuum seal and freeze, then thaw and reheat. I'm use to cooking and serving all in the same day so this is a new venture for me. I would love  to know how other BBQ restaurant's do it. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm not a caterer, but I would suggest vacuum sealing then putting into a pot of cold water and bringing it up to a simmer. I did that for my son's wedding and it came out great. 

Chris


----------



## cooknhogz (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks for the reply


----------

